# DIY Stores



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Apart from Leroy Merlin, does anyone know of any other DIY stores that may have branches near Madrid (North Side).

When we are in Spain in shortly I will need to find plumbing bits (15mm pipe and joints etc).

Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pewe said:


> Apart from Leroy Merlin, does anyone know of any other DIY stores that may have branches near Madrid (North Side).
> 
> When we are in Spain in shortly I will need to find plumbing bits (15mm pipe and joints etc).
> 
> Any pointers appreciated.


Yes
La Plataforma de la ConstrucciÃ³n
I think you have to get a card as a professional, but not sure.

Tiendas Brico Depôt en España | Brico Depôt
Majadahonda

In the polígono P29, Villalba you have 
GAMMA AZARA
and others

and in Europolis, Las Rozas you also have this kind of supplier

You can also find suppliers in almost every town around, depending on what you want of course

http://www.bricodepot.es/tiendas-en-espana


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

pewe said:


> Apart from Leroy Merlin, does anyone know of any other DIY stores that may have branches near Madrid (North Side).
> 
> When we are in Spain in shortly I will need to find plumbing bits (15mm pipe and joints etc).
> 
> Any pointers appreciated.


By 15mm pipe do you mean copper pipe? If so, this is rarely used in Spain (or anywhere much) as they've all changed over to plastic piping.

As most pipework is buried in the walls, copper pipe is prone to being 'eaten' by the mortar/render/concrete.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I noticed that all the poly pipe etc is 16mm in Spain - here in the UK it is available as 15mm and is interchangeable with 15mm copper.

I have a number of special fittings that I will take out with me to do the job which will mean that I need to access 15mm copper (or buy converters) - so hopefully one of the sources mentioned will have that.

I also need some flexible connections with push fit connectors for 15mm - if the flex pipe is 16mm I guess the push fit connectors in Spain are likely to be 16mm too, so I guess I'm best to get them here and bring them out too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A good _ferretería_ (ironmonger) should sell this stuff, you aren't limited to DIY stores. You can find them everywhere.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> A good ferretería (ironmonger) should sell this stuff, you aren't limited to DIY stores. You can find them everywhere.


Building up a rapport with the local ferretería is a good thing to do. Through them you should be able to get free advice, recommendations for good tradesmen, free delivery and they will order exactly what you want if it isn't in stock. And ours isn't much more expensive than the big chains either.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion.

The house is rather isolated and the nearest village doesn't have many shops etc, certainly no 'trade' shops.
Usually when we are there it is just as quick to head into the main shopping centres off the motorway to Madrid as it is to head for the nearest larger village/town.

But I will bear the ferreteria in mind and see where the nearest are located.

Thanks again.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I have found the push fit grey 15mm type available here in Spain which can connect straight to copper .

dont think you will have a problem finding them .

If you use copper it is a good idea to cover the tubes in a conduit if cementing over , which is also available in red and blue , that will prevent corrosion as already mentioned .

Cheers Tony


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> A good _ferretería_ (ironmonger) should sell this stuff, you aren't limited to DIY stores. You can find them everywhere.


Like in the UK, we have dedicated plumbing 'stores' as well. 

However, I don't know your area so can't recommend one.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Tony.

I only need some short lengths of tube which I can get out of one length (3m). It will be exposed under the sink so no chance of contamination.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Like in the UK, we have dedicated plumbing 'stores' as well.
> 
> However, I don't know your area so can't recommend one.


Thanks - hopefully I'll find anything I need locally :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pewe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> The house is rather isolated and the nearest village doesn't have many shops etc, certainly no 'trade' shops.
> Usually when we are there it is just as quick to head into the main shopping centres off the motorway to Madrid as it is to head for the nearest larger village/town.
> ...


What's the nearest village?


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What's the nearest village?


Colmenarejo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pewe said:


> Colmenarejo


So the places I told you about should be OK. There is a place in Colme.
Calle de la Perdiz 18. Have you been there?
mcc-bigmat.es
Ceycesa in Galapagar, or Felix in Plaza del Caño, Galapagar has a shop too.
I'm not sure how specialised what you want is, but there are places that have plumbing supplies in all the towns around


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

pewe said:


> Thanks for the tip Tony.
> 
> I only need some short lengths of tube which I can get out of one length (3m). It will be exposed under the sink so no chance of contamination.


No Problem , hope your job goes well !

I have found most plumbing stuff easy to find here , some say its totally different to Uk plumbing but personally I find it quite similar. 

Cheers Tony


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the support Tony




Pesky Wesky said:


> So the places I told you about should be OK. There is a place in Colme.
> Calle de la Perdiz 18. Have you been there?
> mcc-bigmat.es
> Ceycesa in Galapagar, or Felix in Plaza del Caño, Galapagar has a shop too.
> I'm not sure how specialised what you want is, but there are places that have plumbing supplies in all the towns around


Thanks for the info PW - I will check these out when I come over.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Just a quick update to say that having arrived at my sister-in-laws I found everything I needed at Big-Mat in Colmenarejo and also a recentyl opened Brico Depot store.

Thanks once again for all your input.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pewe said:


> Just a quick update to say that having arrived at my sister-in-laws I found everything I needed at Big-Mat in Colmenarejo and also a recentyl opened Brico Depot store.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your input.


Oh good. So nice to hear that I was able to be of some use. Now *I* should go to Big Mat because I have to confess I always forget that it's there!


----------

